# ipod nano ou touch



## pepytoh (15 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
Ma sur souhaite prendre un ipod touch mais j'ai l'impression que ces derniers ne sont pas suivis pour les mises à jour et pour les applis qui ne sont pas compatibles au bout de deux années. Pensez vous qu'il est plus judicieux de prendre un ipod nano ou un ipod touch pour la durée dans le temps ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Larme (15 Mai 2013)

Attention, avec l'iPad Nano, tu ne pourras pas aller sur l'AppStore, donc pas d'applications tierces...


----------



## pepytoh (15 Mai 2013)

merci de votre réponse, je sais mais pour vous l
equel est le mieux ?


----------



## Abudah (16 Mai 2013)

Bonjour j'ai un nano 5g (16go) pour la musique et un iPhone 4 (8go) donc un album vite fait si j'ai que ça sur moi 
si tu prends le nano, tu ne peux pas synchroniser en wifi mais c'est moins cher et une fois que les chansons sont mises c'est bon donc c'est pas vraiment un problème !
Si c'est uniquement pour de la musique autant le prendre, c'est vraiment tout léger donc sans problème avec un téléphone en plus!


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mai 2013)

pepytoh a dit:


> merci de votre réponse, je sais mais pour vous lequel est le mieux ?


? pour moi, le mieux, c'est le Touch, pour pouvoir installer des applications tierces coucou: Larme)


----------



## ergu (16 Mai 2013)

pepytoh a dit:


> lequel est le mieux ?



Les deux - ça dépend de ce que ta soeur veut en faire.
Uniquement écouter de la musique - nano
Comme un iPhone mais qui ne téléphone pas - touch.


----------



## axelle44 (5 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

un ipod touch permet donc de se connecter à Internet + lecture mails + AppStore, à partir du moment où l'on a accès à une borne wifi ? Il ne faut donc pas d'abonnement, comme pour un iPhone ?

Autre question : peut-on envoyer/recevoir des SMS ? 

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Dante059 (5 Juin 2013)

Salut à toi !

En gros, un iPod Touch te permet de faire exactement la même chose qu'un iPhone (à peu de choses près) sans la fonction téléphone.

Tu peux envoyer des iMessages, c'est à dire des messages uniquement à destinations d'iPhone, iPad, iPod Touch et Mac. Pas de sms, et donc pas d'abonnement. Il te suffit juste d'une connexion Wi-Fi.

Voilà


----------



## axelle44 (5 Juin 2013)

OK c'est très clair, merci !!!


----------



## zined (19 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tout le monde 

Merci pour vos réponses à ce sujet qui apporte une aide... à moi-aussi !

J'aurais envie de bénéficier encore de vos connaissances s'il-vous-plaît ; voilà de quoi il en retourne :

Je suis tenté d'acheter un Ipod touch à ma fille de 12 ans, essentiellement parce que nous n'avons pas à la maison d'appareils de ce genre (pas de smartphone, pas de tablette) ; ma fille n'a donc pas eu jusqu'à présent la possibilité de se familiariser avec la technologie touch, avec le fait de télécharger des applications, d'adresser des messages, et je ne voudrais pas qu'elle prenne trop de retard sur sa génération. Les "seuls" appareils de nouvelle technologie qu'elle possède sont une console Nintendo 3 DSXL, une console Wii, et un appareil photo (d'excellente qualité puisqu'il se trouve que la photographie a constitué une partie importante de ma vie.... lorsque j'étais jeune !).
Mais lorsque je vois le tarif d'un iPod touch je me dis : est-ce qu'un appareil de ce genre http://www.fnac.com/Samsung-Galaxy-Ace-Face-Noire/a4209926/w-4, beaucoup moins coûteux, n'offrirait-il pas les mêmes possibilités qu'un iPod, la téléphonie en plus (ma fille n'ayant justement pas encore de téléphone qui lui permettrait de nous joindre en cas de problème) ?
Ou bien il y a-t'il possibilité d'acquérir un iPhone d'ancienne génération ? (dans ce cas, où l'acheter de façon ultra fiable ?).

Une précision qui peut avoir son importance (moi je ne sais pas, je vous fais confiance) : j'utilise pas mal Apple professionnellement, d'un point de vue des usages familiaux, c'est plutôt Windows qui est utilisé (et même encore Windows XP pour l'ordi connecté à internet).

Voilà, si vous acceptiez d'aider le vieux papa que je suis, en me donnant vos points de vue, cela serait vraiment cool pour moi 



Une très belle journée à tout le monde
Cordialement
zined


----------



## Sly54 (19 Juin 2013)

zined a dit:


> d'un point de vue des usages familiaux, c'est plutôt Windows qui est utilisé (et même encore Windows XP pour l'ordi connecté à internet).


Faire bien attention à la version de iTunes exigée pour certains iDevice : j'ai vu le cas ou la version de ITunes nécessaire pour synchroniser le iBidule nécessitait soit Win XP 64 bits, soit Win 7.
Cette info est disponible sur les pages de chaque iBidule.


----------



## zined (19 Juin 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Faire bien attention à la version de iTunes exigée pour certains iDevice : j'ai vu le cas ou la version de ITunes nécessaire pour synchroniser le iBidule nécessitait soit Win XP 64 bits, soit Win 7.
> Cette info est disponible sur les pages de chaque iBidule.



Merci beaucoup Sly54 pour cette précision techique que je garde précieusement en tête.



Sinon, et bien... j'invite d'autres lecteurs à donner leur avis sur la question de fond qui n'anime (voir mon post précédent).


Un grand merci à tous par avance pour vos avis.


Cordialement
zined


----------

